

Ask HN: International LGBTQ group for tech industry employees? - stratosvoukel

Do you know if there are any LGBTQ groups for workers in the tech industry? There are some national (eg. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intertechlgbt.com&#x2F; ) but I haven&#x27;t managed to find something with a broad geographical target (eg. European or International). It doesn&#x27;t have to be an organization, a mailing list or a social media group is sufficient.<p>If not, is anyone interested on starting something? (Nothing too fancy , I guess a mailing list would be sufficient given a small number of participants).
======
japhyr
This is a small mailing list, but people there can give you some ideas:

[http://lists.hackerspaces.org/mailman/listinfo/equality](http://lists.hackerspaces.org/mailman/listinfo/equality)

